# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Gelin inancımızı birlikte, kur'an ile sorgulayalım. Acaba doğru yolda mıyız?

## halukgta

Allah bizlerin her konuda düşünmemizi, aklımızı kullanmamızı emreder. Aklını kullanmayana da her türlü pisliği vereceğini açıkça söyler. Madem Allah düşünmemizi emrediyor, gelin sizlere günümüzde yaşanan İslam ın Kuran ile bağlantılı olup olmadığını, bizlerin Allah ın yolunda olup olmadığımız konusunda birlikte düşünelim ve Kuran ile karşılaştıralım ki, hesap günü üzülenlerin, şaşkına dönenlerin safında olmayalım.

Allah sizleri KURAN DAN SORUMLU TUTUYORUM diye hüküm verdikten sonra, acaba bizlerin yalnız Kuran ile İslam yaşanmaz diyenlere inanmamız, doğru olur mu?

Yüce Rabbimiz ŞEFAAT TÜMDEN ALLAH A AİTTİR, HİÇBİR ŞEFAATİN FAYDA ETMEDİĞİ O GÜNDEN SAKININ dediği halde, Peygamberler, din ulemaları, şeyhler, velilerde şefaatçidir diyenlere inanmamız ne kadar mantıklı olur?

Kuran, ALLAH IN SINIRLARINI AŞANLAR ZALİMLERİN TA KENDİSİDİR diyorsa, Kuran ın bahsetmediği fıkıh ve rivayetlerin şekillendirdiği beşeri hükümlerde dinin asli unsurudur dersek, Kuran ın sınırlarını aşmış olmaz mıyız?

SİZ, HADDİ AŞAN KİMSELER OLDUNUZ DİYE, SİZİ KUR'AN'LA UYARMAKTAN VAZ MI GEÇELİM diyen Rabbimiz, Kuran dışından da bazı bilgilerden sorumlu olduğumuzu, nasıl düşüne biliriz? Hâşâ Allah a güvenimiz yok mu? Yoksa gözlerimiz perdelenmiş, gönüller taş mı kesmiş?

Cahiliye toplumu, Allah ın indirdiği ile yetinmedikleri için onlara, ALLAH DAN VE ONUN AYETLERİNDEN SONRA HANGİ SÖZE İNANACAKLAR dediği ve uyardığı halde, bizler bu benzeri onlarca ayetlerden sorumlu değil miyiz de, Kuran ile yetinmiyoruz? 

Allah Kuran da AYETLERİ AÇIKLAMAK BİZE DÜŞER, BİZ AYETLERİ DERİNLEMESİNE AÇIKLIYORUZ Kİ, SEN DERS ALMIŞSIN DEMESİNLER. ONU KAVRAYAN TOPLUMA, NİCE ÖRNEKLERLE İZAH EDİYORUZ, BİZ KİTAPTA HİÇBİR EKSİK BIRAKMADIK dediği halde, bizler hala Kuran özet bilgidir her bilgi açıklanmamıştır diyerek, bizlerin başka kaynaklara da ihtiyacımızın olduğuna nasıl inanırız?

Allah çok net açık bir şekilde, SİZE ÖYLE BİR KİTAP İNDİRDİK Kİ, SİZİN BÜTÜN ŞEREF VE ŞANINIZ ONDADIR dediği halde, hala Kuran ın dışından beşeri kaynaklar aramamızın, akılla mantıkla bir izahını nasıl yaparız?

Allah elçisine, kullarıma şunu söyle diye emreder. BU KURAN BANA VAHYOLUNDU Kİ, ONUNLA SİZİ VE ULAŞTIĞI HERKESİ UYARAYIM dediği halde, bu ve benzeri onlarca ayeti görmezden gelerek, ne yani Peygamberimiz postacımı deme cesaretini nasıl gösteriyoruz, bunun akılla mantıkla bir izahı var mı?

Allah cahiliye toplumunun yaptığı yanlışı, bizlerde yapmayalım diye indirdiği ayetinde, YOKSA ONLAR CAHİLİYE KANUNUNU MU İSTİYORLAR? İYİ ANLAYAN İÇİN ALLAH DAN DAHA İYİ KANUN KOYUCU OLABİLİR Mİ diye açıkça uyardığı halde, ayeti inatla duymazdan gelip, Allah ın elçisi de dinde hükümler koyar deme cesaretini, sizce nasıl gösteriyoruz? Hiç mi Allah korkumuz yok?

Allah birçok ayetinde, YEMİN EDEREK KURAN I DÜŞÜNÜP ÖĞÜT ALMANIZ KOLAYLAŞTIRDIK, YOK MU DÜŞÜNÜP ÖĞÜT ALAN dediği halde, sanki dalga geçermiş gibi, Kuran ı herkes anlayamaz onu anlayabilmeniz için bilmem kaç ilim tahsil etmek gerekir demek, Allah ın kitabına yapılabilecek en büyük saygısızlıktır.

Allah elçisinin görev ve sorumluluğunu açıklarken, RESULE DÜŞEN APAÇIK TEBLİĞDEN BAŞKA BİR ŞEY DEĞİLDİR. BİZ RESULLERİ SADECE MÜJDELEYİCİLER VE UYARICILAR OLARAK GÖNDERİRİZ. SENİN GÖREVİN SADECE TEBLİĞ ETMEKTİR diye apaçık birçok kez bizlere bildirdiği halde, hala bizlerin bu ayetlerin tam tersine hareket ederek, Allah ın elçisinin dinde hükümler koyma yetkisi vardır diyerek, Allah ın dinde ortağı nasıl yaparız. HATTA ALLAH HÜKMÜNE, HİÇ KİMSEYİ ORTAK ETMEZ dediği halde.

Allah elçisine şunu söylemesini istiyor. BEN BANA VAHYEDİLENDEN BAŞKASINA UYMAM VE BEN AÇIKÇA UYARAN BİR ELÇİDEN BAŞKASI DEĞİLİM dediği halde, hala bizler Allah ın elçisine iftira niteliğinde olan birçok sözü/hadisi ona nispet ederek, Kuran a taban tabana zıt bir inanç yarattığımızın hala farkında değil miyiz?

Allah, RABBİNİZDEN SİZE İNDİRİLENE UYUN, ONUN BERİSİNDEN SAKIN VELİLERİN ARDINA DÜŞMEYİN diye uyardığı halde, HALA VELİSİ OLMAYAN CENNETE GİDEMEZ diye inandırılmışsak, bizlerin Allah ın doğru yolunda olduğumuzu nasıl söyleriz.

Allah ayetinde, helal ve haram konusuna açıklık getirmek için, bakın elçisine nasıl bir ayet indiriyor ve deki kullarıma diyerek ne söylemesini istiyor. De ki: "BANA VAHYOLUNANLAR İÇİNDE, BU HARAM DEDİKLERİNİZİ YİYECEK BİRİNE YASAKLANMIŞ BİR ŞEY BULAMIYORUM. Yalnız şunlardan biri olursa başka: LEŞ, AKITILMIŞ KAN, DOMUZ ETİ -Kİ O BİR PİSLİKTİR- ALLAH'TAN BAŞKASI ADINA BOĞAZLANMIŞ BİR MURDAR." Apaçık bu ve benzeri ayetlerden sonra, nasıl olurda ALLAH IN ELÇİSİ DE DİNDE HARAMLAR KOYAR deriz, hiç mi Allah ın ayetlerinden ders almıyoruz. 

Allah bizleri uyarıyor ve diyor ki: HAKKINDA KESİN BİLGİ SAHİBİ OLMADIĞIN ŞEYİN PEŞİNE DÜŞME BUNDAN SORUMLU OLURSUN dediği halde, bizler en emin kitap Kuran ı yetersiz görüp, doğruluğunda asla emin olamayacağımız, rivayetlerin peşine düşmekten hiç korkmuyoruz. Bu nasıl bir inanç, bu nasıl bir akıl doğrusu anlamakta zorlanıyorum.

Allah Kuran da, EN DOĞRU, EN KESİN DELİL, KANIT ALLAH IN DIR dediği ve bizleri uyardığı halde, hala nasıl olurda Allah ın dışında, din ve inancımız adına beşeri delil ve kanıtlar ararız, yoksa aklımızı mı yitirdik?

ALLAH SAKIN DİNDE BÖLÜNENLER GİBİ OLMAYIN dediği halde, dinde mezheplere, fırkalara, cemaatlere bölünmekte zenginlik, bereket vardır diyorsak, biz Allah ın yolunda değil bir bilinmeyene doğru gidiyoruz demektir. Sanırım bu bilinmeyenin acısını da İslam toplumları olarak çekiyoruz. Bu durumda nereye doğru gittiğimizin ve bu gidişin son noktasının çok da hayırlı bir yer olmadığı çok açıktır.

Allah ayetinde çok açık bir hüküm veriyor ve diyor ki,"ALLAH, KENDİSİNE ORTAK KOŞULMASINI ASLA BAĞIŞLAMAZ; Bundan başka günahları, dilediği kimse için bağışlar. ALLAH'A ORTAK KOŞAN KİMSE BÜYÜK BİR GÜNAH İLE İFTİRA ETMİŞ OLUR." Hemen bu ayet üzerinde düşünelim. Allah a ortak koşmak, başka bir ilah edinmekle mi olur yalnız? Elbette hayır. Allah ın vermediği yetkilerini, yaratılmış bir beşere bizler veriyorsak, buda Allah a ve kitabına eş koşmaktır, şirk koşmaktır. Allah hükmüme hiç kimseyi ortak etmem, tek şefaatçi benim dediği halde, elçisi de dine hükümler koyar, elçisinin de şefaat etme yetkisi vardır dersek, buda Allah a eş/şirk koşmaktır. Allah sakın veliler edinip ardı sıra gitmeyin, güvenilecek veliniz yalnız benim diyor da, hala velisi olmayan cennete gidemez diyorsak, bu sözler Allah a şirk koşmaktır hatırlatırım.

Allah cümlemize, elde Kuran düşünerek bu yaptığımız hataların farkında olmamızı nasip etsin. Yine dilerim bu hatalarımızdan vaz geçerek, batıldan ve hurafeden uzak, Allah ın emrettiği gibi YALNIZ KURAN IN İPİNE SARILAN, ALLAH IN AZINLIK, HALİS KULLARINDAN OLURUZ.


Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

